# mackay 15 - 16



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

hey mackay dudes what do you want to do this weekend, as usual i am very keen to get out the only ??? is when and where..

i would like to try shoal point around green island and head toward reliance creek,,,yes i know there are crocs but want to hang around the front and try for some of those threadies on the turn of the low tide fishing the incoming....

so what do you think?????

hear from you soon


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Astro,

Croc factor a bit much for me.

Looks like a good tide for the Pioneer. Low at 7:30, small change (relatively) between high and low. I reckon a 6:00 am start should get us there at the right time.

Slide


----------



## oztrav (Aug 26, 2007)

still thinking of sussin out the sarina inlet


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Slide said:


> Astro,
> 
> Croc factor a bit much for me.
> 
> ...


mate i fished there for ages and never saw one, but apparently they are in the system....somewhere......

oztrav: sarina inlet is very fishy and plenty of good fish have been caught there....are you fishing sat or sun??
slide we know the poineer can go off in a big way.....but really want to try somewhere new.....

i am tossing up also trying st helens as well.....i really really want a thready and will be wanting to fish the first coming over the sand flats around a mouth of A river/creek...could be reliance, seaforth, bakers, constant the lst goes on...too many choices.....


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

little bit short on time this weekend, so may stick to somewhere i know rather than searching new ground. if i go out (typing one handed eating lychees  ) it will be pioneer early sat morning.

slide


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i am going to hit cape hillsborough tomorrow...i have a friend staying in the camp grounds but don't know where for sunday...

when are you heading to sarina oztrav????


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Tight lines lads hope to see some good reports. Have to do some work sunday  
Slide


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

cape hillsborough was no good this am....where to tomorrow??????


----------

